# Santiago del Estero-Argentina



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Buenas amigos peruanos! Vengo a presentar esta ciudad argentina en esta parte linda de nuestro continente!
La ciudad de Santiago del Estero,ubicada en la region noroeste de la Argentina,es la ciudad mas antigua de dicho pais con sus 455 años se la conoce como la Madre de Ciudades,ya que de alli partieron las diferentes corrientes colonizadoras que terminaron fundando ciudades como Cordoba,Mendoza,Tucuman entre otras
Posee una poblacion de unos 260.000 hab aproximadamente y la ciudad en si es bastante agrabable y tiene importantes reliquias historicas,que vamos a compartir ahora
Disfrutenlo amigos
pd:si este hilo no va donde corresponde pido a los moderadores perdon!

*Ubicacion de la Provincia*



*Vistas Aereas de la Ciudad*







*Plaza Libertad*





*Direccion de Arquitectura*



*Subsecretaria de Turismo*



*Casona Colonial*



*Rio Dulce*



*Plazoleta Lorenzo Lugones*



*Plazoleta Las Chismosas*



*Iglesia La Merced*



*Iglesia San Francisco*



*Hospital Independencia*



*Banco Hipotecario Nacional*





*Ex Estacion de Trenes*



*Plaza San Martin*



*Teatro 25 de Mayo*



*Iglesia Santo Domingo,en su interior conseva la Sabana Santa,que junto con la de Turin (Italia) son las 2 unicas copias en el planeta con la imagen de Jesus crucificado*



*Cabildo de la Ciudad*



Saludos Peru,voy a poner mas fotos a la brevedad!
:banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué curiosa la iluminación de sus monumentos con luces de colores..! Se ve bien

Gracias por el thread.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena recopilaciòn, sin duda lo que me gusta bastante es al frondosidad de los arboles en su plaza. Salu2  

PD: Esperamos mas fotos.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que linda... cuesta creer que fue la más antigua y que ahora tenga tan pocos habitantes , en fin, muy verde y bella, lindas iglesias y casonas... se nota que cuidan su historia, saludos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

En algunas fotos me hace recordar a las ciudades del norte. Muy buena recopilación... trae mas .


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

luce muy bien como la mayoria de argentina


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Linda ciudad!!! Bonitas fotos!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hace falta más fotos.


----------



## gergas08 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hola a todos los hermanos peruanos! :wave:

Soy de Santiago del Estero y visito este hilo por la invitación del forista antonico. Como pidieron más fotos, y con el permiso de antonico, pongo algunas de mi autoría. Las mismas corresponden al Centro Histórico de la ciudad. Espero que las disfruten!*



*Hotel Savoy:*













*Biblioteca Sarmiento:*

































*Una zapatería típica:*













*Unas tomas del centro histórico:*



















































































*Algunas nocturnas:*


*Catedral Basílica:*












*Municipalidad:*












*Fuente de la Plaza Libertad, la principal de la ciudad:*












*La misma zapatería, de noche:*












*Banco Hipotecario:*













*Y como bonus una foto de la Avenida Belgrano, la avenida principal de la ciudad:*












*Si desean ver más, no dejen de visitar el hilo del Centro Histórico de la ciudad, cuyo link pueden encontrar en mi firma. Saludos!!*


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:​


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Lo piden..Lo tienen!

*Casa de Gobierno*



*Capilla de Belen*



*Ex Residencia de los Gobernadores*



*Paseo del Siglo*



*Sabana Santa*



*Museo de Arte Sacro*



*Casona Colonial*



*Avenida Costanera*





*Plaza Sarmiento*



Pongo mas fotos a la brevedad,hay Sgo para rato en esta parte hermosa de nuestro continente!
Salu2 Peru,Sgo los quiere! :banana:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias x las fotos, de hecho me parece una ciudad muy bonita (me encanta el Hotel Savoy) , interesante dato histórico el ser considerada "Madre de ciudades" en Argentina. Salu2 Gergas08 y Antonico.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Que hermosa ciudad, gracias por mostrarla.


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

La ciudad está muy bonita se nota que es bastante apacible y que no tiene los problemas propio de las grandes urbes como la contaminacion. Quisera pedirles que tambien muestren fotos de los barrios residenciales


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Me alegra de todo corazon que la ciudad sea reconocida en un pais hermano como el Peru,voy a esperar a que cambiemos de pagina para seguir poniendo fotos,para que la sigan conociendo,apreciando en fin..Hay Sgo para rato!
salu2 totales!


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Limpia, tranquila, ordenada y armónica con su entorno.

Maravillosa como toda la Argentina que me encanta.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonita la Costanera!

Gracias por mostrarnos su ciudad.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

que pacifica y tranquila se ve Santiago del Estero, me provoca ir a conocerla, lo que tendría que considerar es ir en Primavera por que tengo entendido que el calor en Verano es (calcinante) que bonito todo la verdad.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que linda ciudad, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

se agradecen los comentarios! al pasar de pagina ire poniendo mas fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cambio de pag !!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy linda la ciudad ... se ve tranquila y ordenada ...

Interesante saber que por allí se inició la colonización de Argentina ...


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

No me la imaginaba menos.... siempre pense que era asi de linda.
saludos hermanos argentinos.


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

*Parques y Paseos de la Ciudad*

*Parque Sur*









*Parque Aguirre*











*Paseo Boulevard España*











*Plaza San Martin*



*Plaza Sarmiento*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonito tratamiento de sus parques y áreas verdes!


----------



## gergas08 (Jan 3, 2008)

Muy linda tanda antonico! Cuando venga más el calor va a estar lindo para sacar fotos a lo espacios verdes. Saludos!!


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Me alegro que les haya gustado! Mas fotos en brevedad!


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Bien ahí Santiago querido.
Buenas tomas antonico y gergas08
gergas08, te juno de algún lado.... je, saludos


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

*Centro Historico*







*Plazoleta Mitre*


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

*Centro Historico*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonitas construcciones, sobretodo la de La Cruz Roja, làstima los tallarines ... pero buehhh ... y verdad, me olvidadba, los parques lucen muy bien. Salu2 Antonico


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Lindo Santiago del Estero ... mas fotos


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Me alegro que les haya gustado! Sin dudas que se van a venir mas fotos!
salu2 hermanos latinos!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindos parques .... felicitaciones.


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Mas del Centro Historico

*Interior del teatro 25 de Mayo*





*Iluminacion externa del teatro*



*Otras*

















Salu2 totales!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Lindas fotos, muy bonita la ciudad!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

qué acogedora ciudad !


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Que linda ciudad,se nota que sus autoridades trabajan,tiene mucha historia y tradicion,ese tipo de iluminacion colorida es muy llamativa y se ve muy bien,seria interesante que aqui en Cusco la implemente en algunos lugares.
Hay algunos parajes de la ciudad muy parecidos a Chiclayo y Piura,ojala tenga la suerte de visitarla,felicitaciones amigos argentinos tienen una ciudad muy linda,saludos desde la Imperial.^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Me gusta mucho tu ciudad amigo gracias por postear fotos ... un abrazo todos los hermanos argentinos ... un abrazo de ciudadanos Latinoamericanos... AGUANTE ARGENTINA Y AGUANTE PERU TAMBIEN

Saludos


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos antonico!!!! 

Aca colaboro con algunas de autoria mia que saque cuando estuve en la ciudad en enero:



























En el inetrior de la Catedral:


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

muy linda la ciudad


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que chevere se ve la ciudad!


----------



## gergas08 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tomas mías del jueves pasado:*










































*Saludos!!* :banana:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Uhh.. tienen su pequeño skyline xD , buenas tomas.


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Agradezco a mis amigos gergas y fedes! Muy lindas las fotos!
Saludos Peruanos! hermanos por siempre!


----------

